# Just finished this lace top.



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Done on my SK-280 punchcard machine using the LC-2 lace carriage.
I used Bernat's Handicrafter acrylic crochet thread #5. Royal blue. Unfortunately the lighting does not help render the correct color.
Alexandra 
in CO-MO, USA


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

That is just lovely!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

That is lovelyx


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous top. Was this all by machine?


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

That's so pretty!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Very neat work and what a lovely colour.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Well done .It looks very beautiful.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Really nice. Good work. Enjoy it!


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Very nice. Lovely colour and pattern and well knitted.
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

That looks just beautiful!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

What a lovely top. You did a nice job on it and thanks for showing us.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That is really smart looking. You have done a great job knitting it. :thumbup:


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Really lovely neck, top marks for this garment


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love it. You did an excellant job.


----------



## Aggie Marie (Jan 31, 2014)

That is really beautiful. Hope I can make something like that some day!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Really nice! Love the blue and yellow combination.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

AAKnits said:


> Done on my SK-280 punchcard machine using the LC-2 lace carriage.
> I used Bernat's Handicrafter acrylic crochet thread #5. Royal blue. Unfortunately the lighting does not help render the correct color.
> Alexandra
> in CO-MO, USA


Wow, you are my hero! I have tried for a long time to finish a lace top, but it seems no matter what I do, somewhere along the way,stitches drop and finally I give up. Each time though, I get a bit further, and learn.... One day!


----------



## hagan (Feb 14, 2013)

very very beautiful. i love the style and the neckline. i wish my lace turned out this beautiful.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Well done. You are really going to enjoy this sweater


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

You did a beautiful job. I esp. like the nice neckline. Very attractive. You'll get many compliments on this work.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

very pretty


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice. You did a great job on it.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

What a lovely top. You did a terrific job of it.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

very nice neat work


----------



## Bpcrafty (Aug 21, 2011)

Fantastic job!
Hope to do a top one day!


----------



## countrygirl79 (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow you did that on a knitting machine ? That cool good job. I love it.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

JeanneHolmes said:


> What a lovely top. You did a nice job on it and thanks for showing us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

mtnmama67 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


PS Could you please share where the pattern for this beautiful sweater can be found? And also..what yarn did you use? Thanks in advance!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful pattern!


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful pattern!


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful pattern!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

AAKnits said:


> Done on my SK-280 punchcard machine using the LC-2 lace carriage.
> I used Bernat's Handicrafter acrylic crochet thread #5. Royal blue. Unfortunately the lighting does not help render the correct color.
> Alexandra
> in CO-MO, USA


Very nice!


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

What a beautiful top. You must be very proud.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful and ohhhh so feminine.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

nice job


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

Being new to MK, I had no idea you could use crochet thread to knit lace!!! How is the stretch of the fabric? What type of crochet thread works best? Acrylic? Appreciate your help with this.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

you did a fabulous job


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

:thumbup: F A B U L O U S !!!!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Well done, I love that lace pattern, keep it up.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Your sweater is lovely.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely sweater. You have inspired me to get out my lace carriage and crochet thread and get to work!


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Nice work!


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Really good looking sweater!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

beautiful.


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

That is beautiful, I love it.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

That's lovely - I so wish I had a lace carriage, maybe one day


----------

